# BCS:  Inenaju



## le_p'tit_lapin

Hi, can someone who speaks bosnian, croatian or serbian please tell me what 'inenaju' means?


----------



## rusalka_bg

That doesn't mean anything, there is no such word in serbian. I suppose you didn't hear well, or somebody misspelled it. Give us a context.


----------



## Orlin

Izgleda da nema takve reči (možda typo?). Nek izvorni govornici potvrde.
Dajte kontekst, molim Vas, tako biće lakše Vam pomoći.


----------



## le_p'tit_lapin

Well, here's where it comes from:  Ljubav toliko inenaju i to samo dobila bolje kada ste Probudite se dalje se te ljubav. Život je tako inenaju. 

A friend of mine wrote this...  it doesn't seem to make much sense!   Do you know what they're trying to say? and if so, can you think of a better better way to say it?  I'm trying to help them out... but I'm not a native speaker.


----------



## le_p'tit_lapin

I assumed inenaju meant  "Amazing",  but wow... it's not even a word! lol.


----------



## Duya

le_p'tit_lapin said:


> Ljubav toliko inenaju i to samo dobila bolje kada ste Probudite se dalje se te ljubav. Život je tako inenaju.



No, it's completely garbled, just a string of random words (of which "inenaju" even isn't one).


----------



## slavic_one

I agree with Duya, it's a completely mess.


----------



## doorman

le_p'tit_lapin said:


> Ljubav toliko inenaju i to samo dobila bolje kada ste Probudite se dalje se te ljubav. Život je tako inenaju.



I think your friend made a big mistake and gave google translate the task to translate it to CBS. Unless you want people to laugh in your face, you're highly discouraged to do it

As for your original question, I highly doubt _inenaju_ is a CBS word.


----------



## Duya

doorman said:


> I think your friend made a big mistake and gave google translate the task to translate it to CBS.



Indeed. I googled a bit for "inenaju" and it looks like a bug in Google translator . Few selected quotes:


Srećan rođendan ljubav!! nadu svoje _inenaju_!
Hrvatska je tako lepo i predstavlja odlično mesto za jahanje, vi ste dobro _inenaju_ Jahac previe!
The last one also reveals the English original, which has the word "amazing", which fits into the Lapin's context (_Život je tako inenaju = Life is so amazing_). Notice the _quality_ of the translation: 



> Vi ste dobro inenaju umetnik mi-Volim vaš rad! Ovaj Miš je većina veličanstveni. je na prodaju? Ako je tako, koliko je novca za to? (koristim onlajn prevodilac - sam pročitao engleski)
> 
> You are an amazing artist to me-I love your work! This mouse is most magnificent. Is it for sale? If so, how much money for it? (I am using an online translator - I read English)


 The answer to the puzzle just occured to me: this is

amazing -> *iznena*đu*ju*ći

subjected to some disaffricating and disemvowelling, probably because of bad code page rendering.


----------



## slavic_one

Oprostite, ali ne mogu se suzdržati - looool 
Predlažem da se rijeć inenaju uvede u hrvatski jezik!  Google translator je inenaju dobar!! 
Ćak je "rodovski" nezavisna riječ )


----------



## Duya

In all fairness, their current version gets it rather well:

http://translate.google.com/#auto|hr|You're an amazing person. Life is amazing.

so maybe it was an older version, or another online software...


----------



## doorman

In any case, IMHO, online translators of any kind should be avoided.

Personally, I use them only in one case, and one case only: if I read a joke (especially the "Mujo & Haso" ones) and don't find it too funny, I c/p it in google translate to have at least some fun out of it


----------



## Orlin

slavic_one said:


> Oprostite, ali ne mogu se suzdržati - looool
> Predlažem da se rijeć inenaju uvede u hrvatski jezik!  Google translator je inenaju dobar!!
> Ćak je "rodovski" nezavisna riječ )


 
I meni je tako smešno - vidite kako dobro prevodi taj Google Translator! Znate li šta sam mislio kad sam po prvi pročitao tu reč "inenaju" - da je to od "inenati", ali sam lako saznao da nema takvog glagola!


----------



## doorman

Orlin said:


> Znate li šta sam mislio kad sam po prvi pročitao tu reč "inenaju" - da je to od "inenati", ali sam lako saznao da nema takvog glagola!



I ja isto, ali me bilo sram pametovati kako je "inenaju" trece lice mnozine glagola koji ne postoji


----------



## Majalj

Actually, I find inenaju very useful.  Having read this thread, I put inenaju in use, and have used it profusely ever since.  

Thank you inenaju much.


----------



## rusalka_bg

Divno! Ili bolje rečeno - inenaju!


----------



## slavic_one

Majalj said:


> Actually, I find inenaju very useful.  Having read this thread, I put inenaju in use, and have used it profusely ever since.
> 
> Thank you inenaju much.



Pravo to sam rekao, treba ući u riječnik riječ je super 



doorman said:


> In any case, IMHO, online translators of any kind should be avoided.
> 
> Personally, I use them only in one case, and one case only: if I read a joke (especially the "Mujo & Haso" ones) and don't find it too funny, I c/p it in google translate to have at least some fun out of it



HAHAHAHAHHAAHH (sorryyyy for off-topic)



doorman said:


> I ja isto, ali me bilo sram pametovati kako je "inenaju" trece lice mnozine glagola koji ne postoji



Ma mene je podsjetilo na jedan drugi glagol ali neću reći koji


----------



## doorman

slavic_one said:


> Ma mene je podsjetilo na jedan drugi glagol ali neću reći koji



LOOOOL (tvoj post me podsjetio na "taj" glagol)


----------



## Orlin

doorman said:


> LOOOOL (tvoj post me podsjetio na "taj" glagol)


 
I meni je zanimljivo o kom glagolu je reč, hrvatski forera! Možda ja ne mogu da se na to setim jer nisam izvorni govornik?


----------



## sokol

Inenaju moje me boli od sm(ij)eha!! 

I guess off-topic don't matters too much in a thread about a nonsense word.  I've enjoyed this discussion very much, however I fear we should concentrate here more or less on topic, that is - whether inenaju is a non-noun or a non-verb, or a non-adjective even, and how you use it incorrectly, and what it should have meant in the original text at all (from which it has been translated garbled).

I hate to be a spoilsport but this thread shouldn't develop into our pet Slavic chatty forum thread. 
(No need to close the thread however, as future foreros too might wonder about this Google bug. )


----------



## slavic_one

Orlin said:


> I meni je zanimljivo o kom glagolu je reč, hrvatski forera! Možda ja ne mogu da se na to setim jer nisam izvorni govornik?



Zamijeni samoglasnike i dobit ćeš jednu imenicu. Nije čak ni prosta 



sokol said:


> Inenaju moje me boli od sm(ij)eha!!
> 
> I guess off-topic don't matters too much in a thread about a nonsense word.  I've enjoyed this discussion very much, however I fear we should concentrate here more or less on topic, that is - whether inenaju is a non-noun or a non-verb, or a non-adjective even, and how you use it incorrectly, and what it should have meant in the original text at all (from which it has been translated garbled).



Pridjev, ali kao što već rekoh, nezavisan obzirom na rod. 
Ili, glagol.. npr. Oni me svaki dan sve više iznenađuju → Oni me svaki dan sve više inenaju! 
Jedino ne znam baš kako bi s imenicom išlo.. Iznenađenje.. inena?? ne sviđa mi se 

Ali Google Translator više nije toliko inenaju dobar..
amazingly → frapantno (lol)
amazingly good → začuđeno dobro (?)
amazing → nevjerojatno
amazing good → iznenađujuće dobar
amazing car → No definitions found D)


----------



## rusalka_bg

sokol said:


> ...and how you use it incorrectly...




Savršeno, Sokole! 

p.s. Lock this! We will go on forever! lol lol


----------



## sokol

Weeell ... I think we still haven't explored that topic fully but we should probably continue discussion on april 1st, 2010. I'm sure new evidence will show up till then!

Actually, the last two posts seem to have established all essential facts concerning the word "inenaju" (and even some non-essential ones!!) so the original question should be considered as being fully answered.

So with the closing statement that WordReference finally has put "inenaju" into the dictionary of BCS - about time too, as this really is a _*very*_ useful word - I will put this thread at rest.


----------

